# كتب رائعة في ادارة المشريع pdf



## The friend (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*هذا الموقع يحتوى على كتب قيمة في ادارة المشاريع بالاضافة الى تخصصات اخري ، مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق. *:85:[/B]:85:[/B]:85:[/B]:85:[/B]:85:[/B]:85:[/B]:85:

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــأ


----------



## alnda (8 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع اكثر من رائع 
و الله الف الف شكر 
الله يوفقك و يبارك فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## semba_18 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

والله تسلم ايدك ياباشا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafasas (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا. فعلا موقع مفيد


----------



## MyPARADISE (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## عيووونو (5 أبريل 2011)

عجبني الموقع وواضح ان فيه كتب قيمة راح استفيد منها


----------



## mohammedsharaby (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

